# New Crew Member!



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

My 2 week old son met the boat today!










He seemed happy about it all.

I tried to explain the finer points of downwind sail trim and extolled the virtues of our new generation anchor and I felt he was pretty impressed.

We haven't been sailing with him yet, but soon enough.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

All the best! It sure looks like he's adjusted well to the life of the sea!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Woooohooo!!!!! Congrats Chall!!

Beautiful kid.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Awesome, Chall (and Mom).. Congrats!


----------



## Atlas (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats! That's one cute baby.


----------



## KathrynPSC (Feb 10, 2015)

congratulations


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

As they said in the movie Jaws, "I think we are gonna need a bigger boat!" 

Congratulations! You trying to make your own Navy?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Even though we are well into autumn( Fall ) here in Sydney we have been enjoying a bit of gunkholing over the past few weeks as we are get ourselves back into family cruising mode.










Thumbs up as both kids asleep means time for Sundowners 

All being well we are off cruising north in 8 weeks. 
The job list has gone from over a 100 items down to a more manageable 50.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Congratulations! I should have started sailing with my kids at that age.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

chall03 said:


> Even though we are well into autumn( Fall ) here in Sydney we have been enjoying a bit of gunkholing over the past few weeks as we are get ourselves back into family cruising mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the best thing about Dark & Stormies in a sippy-cup!

I looked exactly like that all through college.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations!! Have you strparted teaching him to scrub decks?




Mark


----------



## Adam21 (May 28, 2015)

Hey all the best.
Maybe he enjoy the boat.
You son is very sweet.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks Adam,

He loves the boat, sleeps much better on the water than on land.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW! All the best.

Gary


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats! Two weeks old and already has his sea legs.


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm late in congratulations, but wow! By now the baby's crawling or more. Watch out! Have fun!


----------

